# Look what I stole



## crockadale (Jun 23, 2008)

Picked this up this weekend.




Fired her up and wa la TBS


I figured while I had her on a trial run might as well put that heat to good use. So I rubbed up a 8 3/4# briskett.



Briskett done some 14 hrs later. 


This thing has gas assist. I do not like it, its comming out...more room for wood. There will be some mods too. I am going to convert to reverse flow and the fire box need to be lager. The guy I bought it from told me he did butts with gas only. I don't see how cause I could only matain a temp of 175 with gas only. when I switched to splits I had no trouble mataining 250 on the fire box end and 215 on the stack end. All and all I am pleased with it and once modified this thing ought to be the cats meow. Oh by the way, I paid $400.00 US.


----------



## richtee (Jun 23, 2008)

Pretty good deal! Hey, maybe consider using the gas as a fire starter in the box...


----------



## capt dan (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like a  real nice rig, and the  price was a  steal. I would  put some bigger tires on it, and leave the firebox alone for a few smokes.It looks proportional to me. The bigger the box, the more firewood you have to cut!

Brisket looks awesome, nice smoke ring!


----------



## crockadale (Jun 23, 2008)

I did not mention it but I have a trailer it will be mounted on.


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 23, 2008)

Real nice find!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 23, 2008)

Great deal for that smoker. WTG


----------



## sweethanky (Jun 23, 2008)

nice rig dude


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice find congrats on a good lookin rig


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Crockadale,
     That's a really fine smoker. What thickness is the metal? Also, good looking brisket! Nice smoke ring.


----------



## seboke (Jun 23, 2008)

Great deal croc! hope ya show us the mobile rig when ya get done!  Ant the brisket looks GREAT!


----------



## crockadale (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm guessing but I think it is somewhere around 10 or 11 gauge steel. The bottom was relined with stainless steel. I know my wife can barely lift the lid. It is not light weight by any means.


----------



## richtee (Jun 24, 2008)

Not that she should be peeking...heh...but a small counterweight may help a bit.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, I have allready concidered that.


----------



## vince (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice smoker and the brisket looks great!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 28, 2008)

Real Nice,  

I would keep the gas assist, well, if it is in the firebox, great for a loglighter!---- and you might be surprised with your temp capability when you have gas on and just add a real small stick, it will bring you above your quoted 175(gas only) degree max without using much wood.

  Also, just think, you got your brisket smoking for ten hours, its foiled now, why not switch to gas and throw an occassional stick to keep it at 225 or so?

Nice find!!!

SMS


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice Rig And Killer Brisket.


----------



## paymaster (Jul 3, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lght (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice find.  I know how you feel I got this last weekend for $400!!  It came with 2 coal racks, 2 rib racks, an extra grate and a nice thick cover.


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 17, 2008)

Great score, and nice looking finished product.


----------



## supervman (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah you stole that thing. 
WONDERFUL. 
Nice. 
Cool Dude, I think a MONSTER party is in order. 
That's REALLY sweet. We don't see those things up here. 
I have to shovel a path out of the snow just to get to the grill in the winter, Coals take up to an hour to just light and the chunks I smoke with well I've learned to keep the bag inside. Helps. 
Enjoy and party on.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 23, 2008)

Picked this up this weekend.




Fired her up and wa la TBS


I figured while I had her on a trial run might as well put that heat to good use. So I rubbed up a 8 3/4# briskett.



Briskett done some 14 hrs later. 


This thing has gas assist. I do not like it, its comming out...more room for wood. There will be some mods too. I am going to convert to reverse flow and the fire box need to be lager. The guy I bought it from told me he did butts with gas only. I don't see how cause I could only matain a temp of 175 with gas only. when I switched to splits I had no trouble mataining 250 on the fire box end and 215 on the stack end. All and all I am pleased with it and once modified this thing ought to be the cats meow. Oh by the way, I paid $400.00 US.


----------



## richtee (Jun 23, 2008)

Pretty good deal! Hey, maybe consider using the gas as a fire starter in the box...


----------



## capt dan (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like a  real nice rig, and the  price was a  steal. I would  put some bigger tires on it, and leave the firebox alone for a few smokes.It looks proportional to me. The bigger the box, the more firewood you have to cut!

Brisket looks awesome, nice smoke ring!


----------



## crockadale (Jun 23, 2008)

I did not mention it but I have a trailer it will be mounted on.


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 23, 2008)

Real nice find!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 23, 2008)

Great deal for that smoker. WTG


----------



## sweethanky (Jun 23, 2008)

nice rig dude


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice find congrats on a good lookin rig


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Crockadale,
     That's a really fine smoker. What thickness is the metal? Also, good looking brisket! Nice smoke ring.


----------



## seboke (Jun 23, 2008)

Great deal croc! hope ya show us the mobile rig when ya get done!  Ant the brisket looks GREAT!


----------



## crockadale (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm guessing but I think it is somewhere around 10 or 11 gauge steel. The bottom was relined with stainless steel. I know my wife can barely lift the lid. It is not light weight by any means.


----------



## richtee (Jun 24, 2008)

Not that she should be peeking...heh...but a small counterweight may help a bit.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, I have allready concidered that.


----------



## vince (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice smoker and the brisket looks great!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 28, 2008)

Real Nice,  

I would keep the gas assist, well, if it is in the firebox, great for a loglighter!---- and you might be surprised with your temp capability when you have gas on and just add a real small stick, it will bring you above your quoted 175(gas only) degree max without using much wood.

  Also, just think, you got your brisket smoking for ten hours, its foiled now, why not switch to gas and throw an occassional stick to keep it at 225 or so?

Nice find!!!

SMS


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice Rig And Killer Brisket.


----------



## paymaster (Jul 3, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lght (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice find.  I know how you feel I got this last weekend for $400!!  It came with 2 coal racks, 2 rib racks, an extra grate and a nice thick cover.


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 17, 2008)

Great score, and nice looking finished product.


----------



## supervman (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah you stole that thing. 
WONDERFUL. 
Nice. 
Cool Dude, I think a MONSTER party is in order. 
That's REALLY sweet. We don't see those things up here. 
I have to shovel a path out of the snow just to get to the grill in the winter, Coals take up to an hour to just light and the chunks I smoke with well I've learned to keep the bag inside. Helps. 
Enjoy and party on.


----------

